# Help with sms issue with CM9



## Usmanub3

I've installed CM9 Self Kang 3, with Faux kernel DS 049 b4. Everything is great but I can't receive any texts on mobile data, I only receive texts on wifi. I don't want to go back to gingerbread because ice cream sandwich is too awesome. I know that there's nothing wrong with my APN settings because are the same as they were in gingerbread and my texts were working. If anyone can help with this, then I'm truly grateful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## drmidnight

Try using the default CM9 kernel. I have 0 issues with sms.

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## pioneers2001

drmidnight said:


> Try using the default CM9 kernel. I have 0 issues with sms.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


I'm also having the same SMS receiving message problem. How do you go back to a different kernel without updating the actual ROM? I have not had that experience yet.

Thank you for the help.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## drmidnight

You could probably just reflash the rom without wiping anything other than the dalvik cache. I haven't seen the default CM9 kernel posted anywhere so unless you build it from source or extract it from the rom you should probably just reflash.


----------



## Usmanub3

I reflashed with the stock kernel that came with CM9 SK3, but still the problem persists. I wiped only the dalvik cache and still I can't receive any sms on mobile data, only on wifi.


----------



## Usmanub3

Does it matter what CWM Recovery I'm running? If it does then I'm running CWM 4.0.1.5.


----------



## yousie642

I'm having this same issue. I can only receive texts when I'm on Wifi Calling. This happens with any ICS ROM. Can anyone figure out what's going on?


----------



## Codenomics

Have you tried wiping and reflashing?

Edit: I totally just realized how old this post is

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## backer

I know this post is old, but I'm still running into this problem, if anyone has a fix, I would love to know it.


----------

